# كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2007)

كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى 




 لتعيش حياة سعيدة يجب ألا تبتلعك مسئوليات الحياة وان يكون لديك مهارات تمكنك من الاستمتاع بها، هنا 6 مهارات من أجل حياة أفضل: 


اعرف احتياجاتك: إذا لم تخبر الآخرين بما تريد فلن تناله، فإذا كنت ترغب مثلا في فعل أي شيء فاطلب ذلك من عائلتك ولا تشعر بالذنب واشرح لهم أهمية هذه الحاجة و ضع خطتك لتنفيذها. 


اطلب المساعدة: 
يظن البعض أن في استطاعته عمل كل شيء، لكن ما هو الثمن إن الثمن هو المعاناة الصحية والتشتيت الذهني والتوتر المستمر، فتعلم أن تطلب المساعدة من المقربين منك، واعلم ان طلب المناقصة لا ينتقص منك شيئ. 


لا تفقد اصدقاؤك: الصداقة مثل الزواج تحتاج إلى شحنات من المشاعر لتستمر وتظل حية ولكن مع الفارق أن الزواج لا يمكن أن تقضي عليه مشكلة واحدة،بينما الصداقة يمكن أن تنتهي بسبب سوء تفاهم واحد، فكن حذراً عند حدوث خلاف بينك وبين اصدقائك، وركز على المشكلة وليس على الشخصية. 


اختلي بنفسك: 
البعض يخيل لهم إنهم غير محبوبين إذا كانوا وحيدين والحقيقة إن الاختلاء بالنفس يجعلنا نستمع إلى صوت بداخلنا هو صوت الحكمة، فتعلم احترام الوحدة وانفرد بنفسك للقراءة أو لتناول فنجان قهوة أو للقيام بنزهة. 


كن مغامراً: 
المخاطرة أو المغامرة يمكن أن تكون مبهجة إذا أضافت إلى حياتك التغيير، والمخاطرة لا تعني التهور ولكن معناها الخروج من القوالب المعتادة، فتعلم تجربة الأشياء الجديدة ولا تخشي عدم إتقانها في البداية. 


كن مجاملاً: جامل الآخرين وتقبل مجاملتهم، فعند تقديم المجاملة الحقيقية تشعر الآخر بالتقدير والتفرد، وعند قبول مجاملة الآخرين​


----------



## mrmr120 (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

ميرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ياكاندى للموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## candy shop (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



mrmr120 قال:


> ميرسى اوى اوى اوى
> ياكاندى للموضوع الجميل دة​



ميرسى اوى يا مرموره​


----------



## حنونه (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

نصائح جميلة وكمان عندما نبدأيومنا بالصلاة ونضع انفسنا بين يدي الله تكون حياتنا كلها معاني -معاني صالحة


----------



## candy shop (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



حنونه قال:


> نصائح جميلة وكمان عندما نبدأيومنا بالصلاة ونضع انفسنا بين يدي الله تكون حياتنا كلها معاني -معاني صالحة



شكراااااااااااا على ردك الجميل 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## febe (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

يسعى الانسان بالتفكير والتدبير انما الرب يعطي الجواب الفاصل. جميع تصرفات الانسان تبدو نقية في عيني نفسه ولكن الرب مطلع على حوافز الارواح .[


----------



## candy shop (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



febe قال:


> يسعى الانسان بالتفكير والتدبير انما الرب يعطي الجواب الفاصل. جميع تصرفات الانسان تبدو نقية في عيني نفسه ولكن الرب مطلع على حوافز الارواح .[



ميرسى يا فيبى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sunny man (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



sunny man قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل للغايه
ياريت الناس تعمل كده .......... شكرااا لحضرتك


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: كيف تجعل لحياتك معنى*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل للغايه
> ياريت الناس تعمل كده .......... شكرااا لحضرتك



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الغاليه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

